# The New F150



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The SRT10 has 500 HP. I think a guy who owns a truck and has the box empty 95% of the time is a yuppie, so is a guy who has a 4x4 and locks it in once or twice a year.

I'm all about fast cars grumpy. A couple years ago I picked up a 1986 GLHS shelby omni out of Salt Lake City (500 made and modified by Carroll Shelby) and the little four door four cylinder econo box really screams! Let's just say it's yet to loose a race, including a modified 1980 Z28 Camaro! But, the best thing is the car gets 30 mpg.

Someone mentioned guys buy there truck like a penis enlargment? If that's the case I need another penis enlargment as my 99 F250 Super Duty is not large enough. What I need is one ton dually for towing the 15,000 pound+ dump trailer. Or perhaps a F450 or F550. I owned a 99 F150 4x4 before the F250 and it was way to small. If you gave me a Ranger or S10 or Frontier to drive it would be wrecked in a week!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Well a yupie is actually a young urban professional. To classify anyone as a yuppie because they drive a clean truck minus the 4x4 would be wrong. 

I was the one who mentioned the penis extension. It's very very common for guys to overbuy a truck. One guy I know got a WORK truck with all leather interior and a dual axel rear end. I'm still trying to figure out the reasoning. This is what I meant about the Penis extension.

My frontier started crapping it's pants at 42k. I've had a bunch of very minor problems, but cars are no longer built to last. I spoke to an engineer who said that rangers and frintoers are built for 60k miles and if you get more out of them you are ahead. 

I'm thinking of upgrading to either a Colorado, Sportrac or Astro. I've analyzed my needs and those are the best match.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

60,000 miles on a Ranger? I really doubt that! If you get less than 100,000 miles on a Ford Ranger (motor or tranny) there is something wrong. You can't beleive every thing you hear. My Ford work truck has 153,000 miles and looks very nice and runs very strong. I will think about replacing it when it has 300,000+ miles and is getting rusty. By then the new design Super Duty's (07 MY) will be used so I may get one of those. In two or three years by the way thing are going and steel keeps going up a new fully loaded work truck will MSRP for $60,000! some already hit $50,000.

I've seen some of the new little chevy truck running around, they look better than the S10's but have the horrible Avalanche, GMC, Silverado front end. Even my uncles who are die hard GM truck fans say it looks like Chineese. The Astros are decent but I just read an article about them and there the last vehicle to get a face lift after several years of the same body style. They are more of a half ton van than a minivan I think.

So at 40,000 miles the Frontier is breaking down? foreign junk!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I really like the new Chevy truck front end. 

It's not breaking down per say, but the bulbs are beginning to go out. sensors need to be replaced etc... Nothing major.

You have to understand this is how these things are engineered. If they built the truck to last 300k miles it would cost more. 

Consumer reports rated the frontier as the overall best small sized PU truck when we bought it. I abuse my vehicles though. I often drive 90 mph with the ac on, which beats the piss out of the engine.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well my F250 must be over engineered then! I beat the crap out of the truck all the time and it keeps running perfect. When I had the 100 hp chip in it I'd burn out all the time while being fully loaded with over 800 pounds off roofing stuff. Towing 15,000+ pounds is kind of tough on it too though. I guess the Ford motto. "build Ford tough" can apply to it's super duty line and not it's 1/4 ton truck line up.

The biggest problem with most newer vehicles is not being under engineered it's the parts the manufactures are using are junk. 20 years ago not many cars and truck were engineered with high tech multi million dollar computer systems.

I read that in the comming years most of GM's parts will come out of Asia. Now most of DC's and Fords parts are out of either Canada or Mexico and some made here in the US.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow my idea of the perfect truck is all over the place because now my cousin just got a job at a Ford dealership so I found myself looking at the ford web site the other day.

Douger, they use the junk parts on purpose. It's the whole point. They know it's junk when they put em in. They know how long the parts will last before the decide which parts to use.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Always owned Fords until a few years ago, bought a dodge, ended up giving to my girlfriend for her birthday (two birds).

Bob


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

With Dodge you get the best diesel engine in the world, but the truck is still a Dodge. A recent study was done and it found most all Dodge/Cummins owners would not have bought a Dodge if the Cummins was not an option.

My brother in law has worked as a Dodge salesman for almost 10 years and on his side a relative is in the corporate office at Chrysler, 6% under dealer cost and I still have to pass. I can get on Fords A plan but won't buy new so it's wasted.

BTW, I would buy a Dodge before a Chevy though.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

No matter what I think you'll find all vehicles are pieces of junk. What I mean is everyone has a prefrence for some reason. Every consumer group rates vehicles, and the ratings change each time they are rated. 

One guy said his chevy burns a quart of oil every 500 miles. Then someone replied that his dodge did the same thing. I'm just at the point that I am buying a vehicle for how well suited it is to my need, it's price and it's look. Nothing more or less. I have no brand loyalty.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Some vehicles are better than others. Ford Focus always rates very low and is always on the top ten lemon list. Many cars made by Honda rate very high and run for many years.

My diesels burn through some oil but that's normal, from a quart every 1,000 miles to a quart every 5,000 miles. Used to drive a old Dodge van that used a quart every few days.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't ever go by what consumer reports or the other magazines about vehicles. They are all yuppies & all have japanese on the brain !!!! I have followed them & see how biased they are & have wrote to them about it with never a response. They are all bought up. They will always downgrade an American car & state every thing they dislike about them but never bring out the bad part of the foreign ones. Nothings perfect. I have read some many reviews and found their biases time after time !!!! Even if the actual consumers of the American car they are testing give it high rating, they will not & rate it much lower than a comparitible Japanese. 
Grumpy my friend has a Dodge Dakota & his wife A Nissan Frontier & he said he will never buy another Nissan. Just one example though.
I have had Ford Rangers & I don't know where you heard that 60k thing but it is true nonsense, I had them for 150k with no big problems. The old motors were made in Germany. I don't know about the newer ones. I have 2 friends that have 350 k's on theirs. In the 80's they had problems with their 5-speeds- Mitsibitsu trannys with a plastic part that went bad- Maybe planted???? 

Preserve America Buy American

Lose your Job yet?
Keep Buying Foreign


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

? Man, I am going to start a flame war, but the only reason I don't own a Yota or Nissan is the fact they cost more then my Ranger. The Japs make a damn good product. I used to work on cars for a living and the more I worked on them, the more and more and more I started to like the Japs. They make damn good automobiles, some of the best motorcycles, many of the power tools we use...times are changing, if american companies want to stay alive, they need to step it up in my book. Hell I have a 2005 Blazer outside right at this moment that needed to be towed home...Its throwing out a MAF sensor code, but the MAF sensor tests okay...here comes the fun part of chasing down faults. That Blazer was also back at the dealer way too many times for warrenty work. My parents had a Deville that threw a code no one could figure out, that never got fixed... and the Northstar motors in them are notorious for having the cylinders go out of round, and again that Caddy burned oil...

My mother went from that Caddy to a Nissian Maxima....she loves it...
I think if the Japs stepped into the heavy duty truck world and took a real stab at it, the F-250/350 and Dodge/Chevy 2500/3500 trucks would be blown out the of the water...I would also be the first in line to get one.

However, I have to hand it to my current Ranger...178k on the clock and still going good....


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

If Jim Pattison (owns dozens of dealerships of every make around here) came up to me and said he'd give me any truck I wanted, I'd take a Toyota Tundra Limited Edition without a second thought.

Sometimes I dream at night of the hanging files in the console.... :thumbup:

I currently drive an '08 Tacoma and I love it.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I own a 2008 ford f-150. one of the best pickups i have ever owned. it rides very nice, decent gas milage, and has tons of power!


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> With Dodge you get the best diesel engine in the world, but the truck is still a Dodge. A recent study was done and it found most all *Dodge/Cummins owners would not have bought a Dodge if the Cummins was not an option.*
> 
> My brother in law has worked as a Dodge salesman for almost 10 years and on his side a relative is in the corporate office at Chrysler, 6% under dealer cost and I still have to pass. I can get on Fords A plan but won't buy new so it's wasted.
> 
> *BTW, I would buy a Dodge before a Chevy though*.


 
Yessah!! I'm with you on that one...I'm not a huge dodge fan...but a cummins is a cummins. I would love one in a F-350. Before my dodge I had a 99 powerstroke F-350, I loved it. Cold morning starts took a little warming up...but other than that, I liked it...just like the cummins a little better. Would rather have a rock solid core than a pretty exterior. Kinda like the styling of Ford and GMC better.:thumbsup:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I like the new F tree fitty.





.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I always liked the Ford's,I've had 4 since I started the Biz back in the 70's.
Run them about ten to twelve years,hardly any upkeep till my last one.
It was a 96 F-150,and,because of the salt on the roads,I had to replace the oil pan(rusted out),all the shackle mounts(Rusted out),and now the frame looks like it's ready to go next.
Well,its time has come to be retired,will I buy another Ford?

Yep,did it ,just before the end of the year.With the lower pricing(Employee Discount)rebates.and 100% write off for the 2008 tax year (Economic Stimulus package,which ended Jan.6) I got another Ford at about $8000 under sticker price.

As much as I hated to spend the money,the time was right and I went for it.

*Nathan*,
I liked the new body style on the 2009/150's but they were hard to come by with the options I wanted/needed.I was waiting for a change to the old 150's because they had no style what-so-ever.

I ended up with the F-250 with the extended cab and 8' bed,with the 10 cyl.

I've had it for a month now and refuse to drive it in this weather,looks real good in the garage,still shiny and clean.Still driving the old 150 till spring.

*Grump*y,
I know what your saying,about the penis extension,and it passed through my mind when I saw the truck, but the way I move equipment,because of the amount of abuse my past 150's have taken,I think I'll just have to live with the fact that this interpitation exists.My 32' aluminum planks would look kinda silly on a Ranger.

*BIASED OPINION*
It all depends on your needs,but I swear by the Fords,and won't buy anything else,besides my brother-in- law is the General Manager here.How could I show up at his house in a Chevy or Dodge?


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a Silverado nut but.....GOD DANG THAT NEW F150 LOOKS SWEET!:thumbup::thumbup:

I got a good kick out of this though:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5TfBelfFg

Here's a good review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ0POeR96x4

I've rented a few F150's in the last couple of years to get a feel for them and I've felt there was something missing. The new 2009 model looks like it has all the bases covered.

The base price is around the same as the Silverado...and I don't know...it's a toss up for me. The new model has really stepped up (literally).

My only complaint about the f-250 is the ride...I know it's all about performance, but I get absolutely no satisfaction from driving that thing...unless I'm hitting the dirt or snow..it's a beast.

In a perfect world I'd have both...a silverado and an f150/f250 King Ranch.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

As a side note...I've also had a personal attachment to the Ford Ranger.

In 1998/1999 They changed the chasis and that's really pulled the truck together and gave it a nice feel. I've driven quite a few new models in the last couple of years and I fell in love with them again. I love the drive, the thing feels like a rock and I love the plain-ness of the thing...I like my trucks simple.

I've been really wanting one...just because. As a personal vehicle.

Does anyone else have this love affair with the Ranger?

I would take an FX4, ext cab, b on b with leather.


----------

